# Freeeeezing weather



## 99418 (May 26, 2006)

*Hi all 
i know this seems common sense but i will mention it anyway

Went out to the Rv yesterday and the water pipes had all frozen over wasn't left to long so not a problem but could of burst a pipe and although not a big job to rectify depending where it would or gone also the pipes outside onto the pump had froze up did manage to get water through (Now have drained the water system so shouldn't get a problem now) but this is just to remind any people out there that its worth draining the system for winter and don't forget to check the anti-freeze in the engine because a ford V10 would not be nice if needed work doing to it etc (even if a core plug went)    *


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Went out to check our RV earlier... Lovely and warm because we leave a small heater on 24/7, the waterworks worked just fine :lol: Emptied about 2 litres of liquid out of the de-humidifier and started her up. Left her running for about a gallon :lol: :lol: and all is well in the Rockies :lol: 
Good post though kuku, for anyone that has forgotten to batten down for the winter...

Keith


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Left her running for about a gallon


How many seconds is that Keith :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

About 237 revs Trevor :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok this may sound a silly question  but how do you full timers stop your water tanks, pipes and other equipment from freezing up as most of them have access to the outside elements.

Vince


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sharbul,

What year is your Chieftain, as most UK built MH's from the early 90's have their water services installed internally, except waste systems.

If the MH is not in constant use, ie heating and water heater on, then you should drain down to prevent any possibility of frost damage, even if not used for two or three days.

If you are fulltiming, then frost damage/freezing should not be a problem. 

However, you may need to leave your grey waste valve open, thereby draining into an external container, which will need emptying daily.

Hope this helps,

Jock.


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Jock,

Thanks for your reply it's a 1998 Chieftain with some modification done to it, I will have a look tomorrow and see where the internal tank is.

Vince


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Vince,

It is possible that you have an internal water tank, with an external drain valve. 

Your fresh water pipes, (red and blue) should be internal, but it is more than likely, that your waste tank is external, as will be your waste pipes and drain valve.

If a Carver Cascade water heater, it will have an external drain plug on the bottom of the external front facia of the unit, (easily lost or mislaid).
Only drain off when the water has cooled down.

If a Truma Ultrastore water heater, it will have an internal drain tap.

Hope this helps,

Jock.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Ice Bu**s!*

Never mind all this big stuff MH's. I bet you all didn't peek out the door at 2AM last night in the first frost and PANIC. The little Harmony still has bog water in the thetford, and Iv'e had a certain hesitation the last few days about adding anti-freeze, as hinted in the old manual. ( Just in case it does bad stuff to delicate parts ). - But the situation was dire! - so I tucked up my second-best nightie, and headed off out there with my Barbie torch. Got it in, and was just bending down for a look at the fill tube -when I terrified the milkman! Big view of wincyette-clad bum. Smashed milk bottles, woke the neighbours, and milkman's spotty little helper in spiteful fits of teenage giggles. In the cold light of day, this was not my finest moment...... - Helena x


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

By Heck! It would have been a bit good for me though!!
Why be so shy, i bet the milkman wasn't really that frightened, just abit scared stiff!!
H


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Slightly more about bottoms.*

Dear Homer, - The nightie was a very short one I have not seen the milkman since!


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Not much of a milk man then! Ernie would have seen you right and still have left the gold top.
Seriously though, I can't help but think that in Blighty we really don't hav eot be over the top about the cold,just sensible. drain and blow through the pipes and one should be okay. Am I being a bit naive?


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Cold*

That's what I have done, on lots of good advice from on here. Van is used almost every day. Only bit of worry- glycol site says dispose of antifreeze in special way. - So how do you dispose of anti-freeze and you-know-what! - Down the loo goes to the treatment plant- so is that OK? H


----------

